# System\Precopy Question



## hookab2553 (Sep 5, 2004)

When installing the drivers for my sound card, I was asked to insert the windows 98 cd. Had 
something about the C:\\windows\system\precopy\swmidi.sys. I searched all folders in c and was unable to find anything regarding precopy. What is this?

Source:
c:\\windows\system\precopy\swmidi.sys

Destination
c:\\windows\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys=driver20.CAB

Please explain in terms I can understand as I am new at this


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

Is that what the message said after you inserted the 98 disk? You may need to be a little more specific than "said something about..."


----------



## hookab2553 (Sep 5, 2004)

junker39 said:


> Is that what the message said after you inserted the 98 disk? You may need to be a little more specific than "said something about..."


 After I inserted the windows 98 disk, a box came up on the right it said:
ok
browse
ignore
cancel
on the right side theres a box that says: 
A:system\precopy (or you select the drive letter and search for what is in that box)

Than another box opens up, on the top left it will have highlighted what you need to search for, on the right bottom you choose the drive letter and up above a box will have the the folders you need to search for the item in. You search all the folders when you find the folder the item is in, it will show up on the right, then you click ok. The system\precopy should have been in either the system or system32 folder. I can't find it in any folder on C: or on the 98 disk. Does this explain what you need to know?


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

There are two PreCopy Zip files on the 98SE disk in the Win98 folder. But the swmidi.sys should be in C:/Windows/System32/Drivers. (At least it is on all my 98 machines. )


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/10/10420.htm You can also D/L it from here.


----------

